# Advice Please: 2x12 cab recommendations



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

I have been looking for a 2x12 cab for a while.

I had kind of settled on saving for a Marshall 1936 which can be had from L&M for about $580 right now.

This would give me a stereo/mono 16/8 ohm cab @150watts.

I intend to use it with a Blackheart Handsome Devil (15w) a Marshall JCM-1h (1w), and my '66 fender baseman head (40w).

So I get that a 150watt cab is kind of overkill here.

I contacted avatar, and they can get me a vintage 2x12 for $439+130 shipping and brokerage with my choice of celestions - IE: a pair or combination of speakers at less than 150watts. This would also be a stereo/mono cab.

Does anyone recommend another brand of 2x12? Anyone have experience with a 1936 or Avatar cab and low watt heads?

Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
B


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My old bandmate runs a PRS SE SC245 straight into an Egnater Tweaker into a PRS 212 cab and it sounds pretty damn good. I tested out the same cab with my mesa boogie Dual Rec Roadster and it sounded way better then the 412 I had at the time.

It's also $379.99


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You should really check out Saxon Cabs, great hand made cabs in Ontario.

Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

or Steamco in Winnipeg. Their Voltage like are c&c cut then assembled and tolexed by hand. Great quality and reasonably priced, with lots of speaker options. Talk to Brent or Kevin (my brother, for full disclosure, though I have no financial interest). Check around this site, you will find they have a solid rep.
Voltage Guitar Cabinets | SteamcoMusic dot Com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> You should really check out Saxon Cabs, great hand made cabs in Ontario.
> 
> Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers


I think Saxon Cabs is in Durham (IIRC)...not all that far from Kincardine. You might be able to pick it up and save shipping. You could go with Eminence speakers that Saxon has or go unloaded and buy whatever you prefer. Saxon prices are competitive.

I have a Saxon 1 x 10" cab...very well made.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good suggestions so far, that I'd have to agree with.

For something off the shelf, that you can test out before hand,
I'd suggest a Traynor Darkhorse 2x12. I have one and like it a lot.
I also have one of the 1x12 in the same line.
Convertible cabs, so you can run them open, or closed back.
They come loaded with Celestion GBs. The Traynor DH 2x12 runs around $500 new.


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use a Egnater Tweaker 40 head through a Tweaker 2x12 cab. Killer tone and volume from this closed back cab. Had the 1x12 cab too, and I while it was also real nice, I preferred the tone of the Celestion Elite GH-50s in the 2x12. I paid $425+tax for the 2x12 at 12th Fret, so it can be bought for under $500. 

Let us know what you settle on.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd avoid the Marshall 1936 @ $580 - not great value, not a stellar cab by their ratings/reputation (little, if any, plywood in the newer 1936's apparently). The Voltage and Saxon options are great options IMO, especially compared to the Avatar cab you've already been looking at. Besides supporting Canadian companies, shipping will be cheaper/faster (esp. Saxon, he isn't that far away from you as already mentioned). Voltage cabs are really solidly built and they have a lot of tolex and grill cloth options to choose from. Saxon doesn't have as many tolex/grill cloth options, but offers you many construction options (pine and hybrid open-back designs, for instance) that Voltage doesn't, and his cabs have a rep for being very solid as well. One thing I don't care for with Voltage is the "V" logo on the grillcloth - pretty sure it's mandatory, but you can always ask...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are prices cheaper to deal with Volt direct? I only know to get them through steamco. I think that PRS cab is the most affordable mentioned so far.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> Are prices cheaper to deal with Volt direct? I only know to get them through steamco. I think that PRS cab is the most affordable mentioned so far.


Steamco IS Voltage - they build them themselves, it's their house brand so to speak. So, you can talk to them about customizing features too.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Of all the cabs mentioned here (I've tried all but the PRS cab), I'd go Avatar. Hands down.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I picked up a 1x12 and a 2x12 from Voltage and the guys were awesome! Talked to them about some custom options and they were totally open to my wishes. Great service, great quality, I would highly recommend them.

~Andrew


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought speakers from Saxon and the guy was great to deal with, he also built a 2x12 for a buddy of mine and the service and cab were great.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Steamco IS Voltage - they build them themselves, it's their house brand so to speak. So, you can talk to them about customizing features too.


That's what I thought!


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone: OP here.

Thank-you to everyone for reading and posting. I appreciate the advice and feedback. Between that and the guitar porn, I just keep coming back here.

So there was -1 for marshall 1936
+1 for avatar
+++ for voltage/ steamco
++++ for Saxon cabs
+1 prs
and +1 for traynor dark horse.

I have dealt with Tim at Saxon cabs. I will absolutely vouch for his cabs and his service. He did a 1x12 @16ohms for me and did just a fabulous job. And he is semi local, about an hour drive.

I talked to Tim @saxon first and he came back with $290 + 240 for speakers which puts me at $530, roughly in the same ball park as the avatar and Marshall. So that is why I came here... Looking for advice to break the coin toss.

One of the big things for me is that I am looking for the 8/16 ohm stereo/mono option. My practice space is limited, so I am trying to maximize the utility and volume I get for the minimum used floor space. 

Based on the feedback here I will go and look at steamco, and circle back around with Tim at Saxon.

So now... How about speaker recommendations ;-)


B


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bryguy9 said:


> So now... How about speaker recommendations ;-)


What kind(s) of tones are you looking for form the speakers?

Do you want to stay with the Eminence choices through Saxon?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can purchase a Blackstar HTV-212 with Celestion speakers for $265.00 from MF. 

Blackstar Venue Series HTV-212 160W 2x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet | Musician's Friend


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

..but then you have to ship it, and get it across the border

I would go with Saxon...support local business, and also he can drive to pick it up!

not sure if I replied here yet, but I have a Saxon 4x10 and it's awesome


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> ..but then you have to ship it, and get it across the border
> 
> I would go with Saxon...support local business, and also he can drive to pick it up!
> 
> not sure if I replied here yet, but I have a Saxon 4x10 and it's awesome


Living in Kincardine, that is a consideration but it is still a lot less than the $580.00 form L & M and the $530.00 Saxon. 

I don't mind supporting local business but when there is that large a difference, I feel like I'm getting ripped off and often we are. For those that live close to the USA border, there's no contest. You drive across and pick it up at the shipper's depot. Or if you're going to be close to the border for some other reason or have a friend going, again, you go and pick it up and save about $250.00 to $300.00.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Easy peasy - get the cab from Saxon and the WGS speakers from Steamco. I'd take WGS over Eminence in a heartbeat, frankly, as I've never heard a bad sounding WGS speaker. They also tend to be a little less expensive.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a PRS Deep Mouth 212 & it was a great cab except I didn't like the stock V30s, so I ended up moving it. My vote is for an unloaded Saxon (local, great quality - there is a difference) & then get whatever speakers you like (if you're into Greenbacks I have a pair of 16 ohm Chinese Celestions that I haven't gotten around to listing yet). Also, I would strongly consider a convertible back for maximum versatility.

P.S. In addition to the PRS 25th Annie head, I'm running some low wattage heads through a /13 212 w/ excellent results.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer to mix speakers, seems to add a bit of complexity to the tone. A Greenback + G12H30 is a pretty popular mix, or if you're more into Voxy stuff then a Weber Blue Dog + Silver Bell would be a great combo. What kind of music do you play & what amp(s) will you be running through this cab?


----------

